# Chronic Diarrhea - Could it be from digestive enzymes



## kathalan (Apr 29, 2016)

I have had IBS-D for over 40 years. For the first 30 years, I controlled the diarrhea with food. But the last 10 years has been chronic diarrhea, no matter what I eat. In July 2015, I went to an Alternative doctor. They did the CDSA test - The results were long chain fatty acids very high (37.1), Phospholipids high (12.9), and fecal fat (52.7)- very high. no benefical bacteria. They put me on digestive enzymes and Kefir. In the beginning I felt like it was firming up my stools and it was helping. But about 6 months later and up to now, I have chronic diarrhea. Uncontrollable and very difficult to leave the house. Get such violent diarrhea, I feel like I am going to throw up when having the bowel movements (BM) and extreme pain in my stomach. I feel like I am going to die when having a BM. Extremely foal smelling BM's, lighter brown color. First BM of day seems a little firm and then after the 6th or 7th BM, they are extremely loose. I take Lomotil if I have to leave the house, but every morning it starts all over again, no matter how much lomotil I take the day before. Every morning the diarrhea returns.

Did these enzymes hurt the lining of my stomach?

Your opinion needed?

I have had every test possible thru the medical doctors and everything normal. So frustrated.

thanks

KC


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes ,that is from digestive enzymes .The side reaction of digestive enzymes is diarrhea. It can help with bloating and increases appetite but aggravates diarrhea.
Thanks.


----------

